

InQuicker: How We Found Our Co-Founder - hez
http://stories.inquicker.com/post/9925670527/how-we-found-our-co-founder

======
tkiley
InQuicker was a bootstrapped, single-founder, YC 07 reject, healthcare-based
startup that sold primarily to the enterprise, and somehow we've been ok in
spite of getting all those things "wrong". We're blogging about our experience
to illustrate some of the unconventional ways startups can succeed; if you'd
like to hear more, ask a question here and we'll try to answer or write it up
as a post! :)

